# Does size/weight of baby affect length of labor and pushing?



## wamommy

I had my 33 week appointment and growth scan yesterday. Apparently LO is measuring in the 97th percentile and is estimated at 6lbs1oz already! Eeep! My other 3 babies were all born at 38 weeks, and they were 7lbs4oz, 7lbs9oz and 8lbs4oz. My second and third labors were under 2 hours each start to finish. 

Does a big baby slow things down or speed things up?? Once labor starts (and will it be earlier?) is it harder to progress and push with a large baby or faster and easier? I'm having a bit of panic thinking about labor this time. 

Thanks! :flower:


----------



## rosepetals36

My first baby was 6lb3oz, sec was 7lb 6oz and my 3rd from yday was 6lb5oz.....my first two were overdue inductions, both were head down really low and ready to go, very quick labours and pushing....my one yday however was not, labour didn't progress as he was back to back and lookin up presenting brow, i was havin contractions on top of each other thanks to pitocin and they weren't dilating me past 6cm...once i laboured kneeling it helped baby get in correct position and he was born half hour later, but weight had no correlation whatsoever, my biggest (which I know is still not big but i am only petite) was my quickest and easiest pushing too xx


----------



## kaths101

My first was 7lbs 8 and from first twinge to giving birth was 9 hours
My second son was 10lb 11 and was on the 99th centile and he arrived In 6 hours. 

My second labour was slightly harder but was fine, water birth with a bit of gas and air so don't worry about your baby being big, I think if it was the first I would more worried :haha:
All I would say is try and stay mobile and upright, I was on my back in the pool for a long while but as soon as I got on my knees and upright it really kicked off. Gravity definitely helps with a bigger baby!


----------



## MrsElsie

I dont think there is link between size of baby and length of labour. Also, I was told at 39 weeks that my baby was measuring around 9lb 8oz - she was 2 weeks late and weighed 8lb 5oz. I've since been told that the estimates are not very accurate! 

And even if they were, I had a relatively short labour for a first baby (about 7 hours). Hope it all goes well for you - a friend of mine who has 4 children said that each labour was easier and shorter than the previous one, so I would try not to worry about the baby's size - you have experience on your side.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Personally i dont think any truth in it..All comes down to your body, baby position etc etc.

My stats are:
1st baby 4 days late. 27hr labour. 10min pushing. 8lb 10oz

2nd baby 9 days later 6hr20min labour 15-20min pushing (waters didnt break till head came out) 7lb 11oz.

My second baby i had spd labour was harder and more intense i dont feel was any connection to baby size. All the best x


----------



## Eleanor ace

My 1st was 9lb 15oz, just over 6 hour labour, 2 hours of that was pushing.
My 2nd was 8lb, labour was roughly 9 hours (I had contractions through the night but not sure when I went into active labour) and I was already 3cm dilated for a few weeks before labour. Pushing was 14 minutes. 
My heavier baby was quicker, and would likely have been even faster if I hadn't been on my back from 7cm to delivery as things slowed down significantly then. In my experience (and what my MW told me) having a larger baby means you have that extra bit of gravity on your side and can make things quicker, at least for LO coming down the birth canal. I personally found it less painful pushing my heavier baby out.


----------



## Iveneverseen

Neither I don't think. DD1 took 25mins and she was 8lbs
DD2 took about 8 mins and she was 9lbs 4oz.
Ds was a section.

both were extremely long labours.


----------



## MindUtopia

Nope, shouldn't really make any difference unless baby is malpositioned (which can slow labour down even with a small baby, but I imagine might be a bit more difficult with a larger baby). My labour was just under 12 hours, 4 hours of which was pushing, and I had a 6 lbs 9 oz baby. But I wasn't pushing for 4 hours straight (just labour slowed down a lot in the end even though baby and I were both fine) and I did have a slightly posterior baby who turned during labour, so she was probably turning then, which is why it took extra long. Had nothing to do with size and actually once she was ready to come and started to crown, she was pretty much out in one contraction.


----------



## Kess

Bear in mind those guesstimates on weight by ultrasound or bump measurement are often wildly inaccurate - I think they're at least +/- 1lb IIRC! My bump measurement was putting LO at 7.5lbs birthweight, he was 9lb5oz! :)

I was told by my (very experienced) MW that bigger babies can make labour easier and faster if you stay upright, as gravity + a heavier baby means more pressure on your cervix to open. No idea from personal experience though, as only have one so far so can't compare to smaller babies but my labour was pretty quick for a first timer.


----------

